# Burning issues AGAIN (gasp!) [fixed]

## IntergalacticWalrus

You know, I'm getting sick and tired of those many CD/DVD burning issues that have been plaguing Linux lately, especially since the kernel devs decided that sending ATAPI commands in userspace is bad, burning be damned.

I thought they were gone now, and just tried burning a DVD, and oh look! Another incomprehensible error message! growisofs says:

```
:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted
```

Anybody know what this stupid message is supposed to mean? Yes, I do have rw rights to my drive. Running on 2.6.9-gentoo-r8 btw.Last edited by IntergalacticWalrus on Fri Dec 10, 2004 12:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deathdruid

Does burning as root work? I think burning as a normal user is pretty borked right now, regardless of the permissions on the device.

----------

## dsd

its a dvd+rwtools bug .. that command _is_ permitted by the kernel

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Updating dvd+rw-tools seemed to have fixed it.

----------

## lysergicacid

got same exact prob here 

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.18 

KDE Version: 3.3.2

QT Version: 3.3.3

growisofs

-----------------------

:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -speed=4 -gui -graft-points -volid K3b data project -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.11.18 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer K3b - Version 0.11.18 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-loz/k3bHWORgc.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-loz/k3b8deMra.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-loz/k3bSIGWTa.tmp 

```

am totally upto date and still got prob any ideas anyone plz ?

thats as user as root i get cant input output error on setting cd write speed[/code]

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Try updating everything (cdrtools, dvd+rw-tools, k3b) and be sure to run cdrecord as a regular user, without setuid root.

----------

## t0c

Hi,

I seem to have the same problem however growisofs is the latest same with cdrtools and k3b (it wouldn't make any diffrence). 

Any ideas?

----------

## t0c

I've "fixed" the problem by chmod +s /usr/bin/growisofs (as root). I'm not sure if it's the best solution but it works  :Smile: 

----------

## kamagurka

how do i check wether i have set cdrecord setuid root?

----------

## t0c

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> how do i check wether i have set cdrecord setuid root?

 

If you're burning dvds cdrecord has nothing to do with anything.

ls -al /usr/bin/cdrecord if it has a s in front if it, it has suid bit  :Smile: 

```

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 353608 Jan 16 17:56 /usr/bin/cdrecord

```

Mine does not. if it did:

srwxr-xr-x  1 root root 353608 Jan 16 17:56 /usr/bin/cdrecord

would have been the result of ls -al /usr/bin/cdrecord

----------

## kamagurka

yea, mine's not setuid either. doesn't work anyways, tho. not even as root. fsck. hope dvd-burning at least still works.

----------

## t0c

CD writing seems to work without a hitch. Cdrecord however is the latest in portage (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -pv cdrtools). I know I know it's bad to use AK meh guess old habbits die hard (that or lazyness to get used to something else).

Any errors?

----------

## lysergicacid

ok i fixed it by downgrading dvd+rw-tools 

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8

```

didnt work for me at all

```
app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.20.4.10.8
```

 does, hope this helps someone else also had probs running k3b with 2.6.11-rc1-love1 as a normal user my cdroms werent there if u got same prob try add this 

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002$

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

chmod 666 /dev/snd/*

chmod 666 /dev/sound/*

chmod o+rw /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

chmod o+rw /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd

```

 ugly hack i guess but should work (havent tried yet tho lol rebuild kde-cvslibs now so cant load k3b up atm)

----------

## t0c

What's interesting is that downgrading dvdrwtools will fix this, or should I say weird.

I for one have no explanation.

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

I did 

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/growisofs
```

 and now I can burn more then one cd,... .  Hope it helps for you,... .

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## SatanClaus

I had problems when using k3b (growisofs) to burn DVDs... the first DVD: no prob, but after that I always got media removal error...

I googled for it and found this (Kernel-Patch):

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=110599420505734&w=2

As the explaination seemed quite reasonable I actually tried the patch and it works, but I read something about security holes that have been closed in the new kernel... so I don't know whether I've reopened them now...

cu

SatanClaus

----------

## dsd

the patch is included in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r7 which was released earlier today

----------

## SatanClaus

hmmm... did an emerge --sync just before I applied the patch myself...

still thx for the new kernel... will have a look...

cu

SatanClaus

----------

## Yaztromo

I had the same problem burning DVD+R's with K3B.

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/growisofs
```

Works. But K3b still complains that "DVD+R (empty)" isn't a writable media  :Confused:  . You have to click the force button to bypass the error.

----------

